# Solarforce L600M - 600 Lumens claimed output!



## Fusion_m8 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just when I thought G&P and Ultrafire had the affordable rechargeable Xenon flashlight market all to themselves... whoops-a-daisy... we get a new challenger. 

Calling themselves Solarforce, they release a 600 lumen rechargeable flashlight called the L600M that runs on 2x18650s and using a German made Philips lamp.

Looks well made for the price, however its expensive relative to the G&P R500 series and Ultrafire 500, because the price does not include batteries or a charger.

Until a comparison is made, its 600 lumen claim is just academic.


----------



## FILIPPO (Aug 2, 2007)

does it use 5761 philips bulb?


----------



## mdocod (Aug 3, 2007)

that's very interesting... the body and assembly that the bulb is on look VERy G&P IMO... BUT, the bulb does look like something unique to production tactical turbo flashlights.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 3, 2007)

I get suspicious when they don't want to tell you the exact bulb.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Aug 3, 2007)

I wonder if the L600M lamp assembly can fit the R500?? I can't seem to find any L600M replacement lamp modules in his ebay shop to purchase so I can try on my R500.

The reflector module and front bezel looks awfully identical to the R500's...


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 3, 2007)

Gosh I better hurry, I want the one with serial number "A000001". It's sure to be a collector's item!  It's also called the "Solarfore" - either a typo, or mistranslated "Solar Fire" aka Donkey Kong.

There is one seller on eBay with dozens of auctions. The bulb picture seems to say "Philips 6V 20W" but you can't tell. Also, it looks like the body is lined with cork - maybe for insulation?


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 3, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> I get suspicious when they don't want to tell you the exact bulb.


 
I also get suspicious when they claim that it's the "brightest flashlight in the world". I don't even think they meant that to be a joke. That's what it says on the ebay link above.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 3, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> I also get suspicious when they claim that it's the "brightest flashlight in the world". I don't even think they meant that to be a joke. That's what it says on the ebay link above.



 True. They are counting on the majority never finding CPF's.


----------



## waion (Aug 8, 2007)

*L600*

This L600 is a new light using a replaceable Philips focusline 7388 bulb module - the only one using this 20W bulb AFAIK. It's powered by two 18650 with an output of initial bulb lumen over 600 lm:


----------



## biglebowski (Aug 9, 2007)

Sounds a little bit strange to me.
The seller of the product should know, that Phillips isn´t a german firm. 
It´s from the netherlands. And I´m sure about it, that this flashlight wasn´t produced in germany or netherland.

Greetings,
The Dude


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 10, 2007)

biglebowski said:


> Sounds a little bit strange to me.
> The seller of the product should know, that Phillips isn´t a german firm.
> It´s from the netherlands. And I´m sure about it, that this flashlight wasn´t produced in germany or netherland.
> 
> ...


Ok, the flashlight certainly isn't made in Holland. Although the bulb may very well be a legit Phillips product.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 5, 2007)

Any more information on this light?

I would appreciate a review on how it compares to the R500 Scorpion.


----------



## BigusLightus (Oct 5, 2007)

Towards the bottom of the page I noticed ITC offers a 3 day guarantee. Wow, three whole days. It must be top quality!


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I ordered the light.

Should be getting it shortly.

I have heard good things about the R500, and this is supposed to be slightly brighter and more reliable -- so I am sure I will not run into any problems.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 5, 2007)

Lighthound has the L600 bulbs for $15.99 
Sure looks like they'd fit the R500...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 7, 2007)

Another CPFer in another thread apparently found that the L600 lamp won't fit into an Ultrafire WF-500. Since the lamps for the WF-500 _will _fit into an R500 Scorpion, I'm guessing the L600 lamps _won't_ fit into the Scorpion. Here's a link to that thread. (Scroll down to post # 5)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174655

Seems Lighthound has the very same L600 model listed on their site. But as a Lighthound L600. Well, I heard the light is a bit better than the R500 Scorpion. So I'll be ordering one this week. Yeah, just a bit odd that you have to order batteries and the charger seperately. (But the price is still very reasonable, considering what you're getting). 

Will post a review for the Lighthound L600 in the near future.


----------

